# Got Rejected



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

It sucks but I never asked anyone out before. Going into it I thought it was a shot in the dark and was really to challenge myself. Not that I didn't like her but I'll live. I'm just glad I finally proved I can do it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Even if it didn't work out, it's great that you gave it a shot  Few things are worse than regret


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I'm glad you sound positive about it in your post, but don't look at it as getting rejected, look at it as one step closer to finding the right person. You've proved to yourself that you can ask a girl out, and that you will survive if she says no. With your positive attitude i'm sure you'll be with a great girl before too long  (By the way, as i've never had the courage to ask a girl out, could you send some of your confidence my way  )


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nothing is wrong with you. Rejection is part of dating and it happens to everyone no matter how smart, pretty/hansom, wealthy they are. The sooner you internalize dating is going to have it's fair share of rejections, the better off you'll be. I used to think if one girl broke up with me it was the end of the world but now I see it's sometimes beyond me. Some people get lucky and find their partner the first go around, but for most it comes with LOTS of rejections, which is good because it helps you gain more confidence by practicing and it helps you find what your looking for in a relationship. Most of the time it has nothing to do with you and if you want proof keep dating and you'll find out what I mean. 

Good job btw. Your moving on up! At least you don't have to worry about her no more.. next?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> I'm glad you sound positive about it in your post, but don't look at it as getting rejected, look at it as one step closer to finding the right person. You've proved to yourself that you can ask a girl out, and that you will survive if she says no. With your positive attitude i'm sure you'll be with a great girl before too long  (By the way, as i've never had the courage to ask a girl out, could you send some of your confidence my way  )


Yeah I'm defiently keeping my head up and I do see it as a step closer. Now I know I can approach a girl and face the worst. I'll defiently send some of my confidence your way. Just watch Gran Torino that was seriously my inspiration haha.

Also I agree with you bwinger. As much as SA wants me to think I did something wrong or I'm not good enough neither of those things are true.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Nothing is wrong with you. Rejection is part of dating and it happens to everyone no matter how smart, pretty/hansom, wealthy they are. The sooner you internalize dating is going to have it's fair share of rejections, the better off you'll be. I used to think if one girl broke up with me it was the end of the world but now I see it's sometimes beyond me. Some people get lucky and find their partner the first go around, but for most it comes with LOTS of rejections, which is good because it helps you gain more confidence by practicing and it helps you find what your looking for in a relationship. Most of the time it has nothing to do with you and if you want proof keep dating and you'll find out what I mean.
> 
> Good job btw. Your moving on up! At least you don't have to worry about her no more.. next?


I agree



Catching Fire said:


> Yeah I'm defiently keeping my head up


And you should always.

Hope there's a better outcome next time.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

out of curiosity when was the last time someone was accepted? I have read all kinds of "I'm gonna ask her out" threads here and every single one of them end in "she said no but I am proud of myself for trying." Kind of depressing, since these people are guys on this site, and I am also a guy on this site, and I have to think I will end up like the other guys here if I ever get the nerve.

Not to be an ***, its good you can at least ask, but I would love to here a success story.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> out of curiosity when was the last time someone was accepted? I have read all kinds of "I'm gonna ask her out" threads here and every single one of them end in "she said no but I am proud of myself for trying." Kind of depressing, since these people are guys on this site, and I am also a guy on this site, and I have to think I will end up like the other guys here if I ever get the nerve.
> 
> Not to be an ***, its good you can at least ask, but I would love to here a success story.


Yeah I know what you mean I don't really see many success stories. In my case though I knew my chances weren't great but just wanted to try. After her rejecting me and getting that phone call I realized she wasn't the girl I thought she was. Because she had feelings for someone else the whole time so I felt I was basically led on. I also realized I was chasing someone I wasn't that into since I have so few oppurtunities and options I was just setteling because I was desperate. I'm sure when I'm going to be getting out there a whole lot more in college and as my anxiety lessens I'm sure I'll be able to post that success story.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

When a girl rejects a guy, does it mean that she will never want to deal with him again, even if he... ummm, for example, will save her life, or becomes a hero ?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Can someone without social issues be rejected ? And what do they feel if they get rejected ?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't see it as rejection so much anymore. You have to understand that MANY people are in relationships, not interested for w/e reason (school, work, kids, etc), not into it at the moment, depressed, confused, shy, visiting out of state, not your type, w/e...

I used to walk around thinking that there was something wrong with me. Now I realize most of the girls I have dated in the past weren't my type in the first place, or maybe they were but the timing of our lives was wrong (spiritually, emotionally, etc). Some were nice and some were mean but there was always one thing that didn't fit. The best position to put yourself in is from a mindset that if you continue to meet people and give it your all eventually you'll meet someone who you can just be yourself around and you'll get along great with. Don't settle for what you don't want because your desperate. 

Mission impossible seems a little harder? No, not when you honestly look at how many women your actually meeting a day. Somehow, someway there are things you can be doing everyday that give you great opportunities to meet women. You just have to put your foot down and say your going to do it no matter what. People go out every night and meet people, why can't you? Why can't I? We can. I'm currently trying new things to meet women and incorporating new routines into my daily schedule that opens up my opportunities. Everyone puts so much time into their school, work and relaxation times they forget that they have to put in time to meet someone. It's a lonely trip for a while until you meet someone then all that can go away.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like your goal was to challenge yourself and you did just that! So, YOU ARE A SUCCESS!!! WHOO HOO!!!! What is your next success story?


----------

